# Yet another lamb to the slaughter



## oppy (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi Folks, I've kinda crept over from the darkside into this coven. I've been hovering for a short while, but this seems to be filled with my kind of eejits, so I've paid my subs and thought that I'd better introduce myself properly.
Having been camping and caravanning for some 50 years, the old arthriticals have kicked in with a vengeance, so senior management decided that we ought to try the motorised option, so that's what we've done. we had two thirty year old caravans, one here and t'other in a friends barn in France. Both now sold. So now we are the proud owners of a 1998 Lunar RoadStar on a Fiat Ducato chassis. As virgins in the dark arts, please do be patient with us when we ask stupid questions, because as sure as eggs is eggs-----we will. So there we are, two 68 year olds, Peter & Sue, from Glossop, North Derbyshire, with a penchant for red wine. I'm also an ex biker, but for the same reason that the 'vans had to go, so did my wonderful Bonneville.

Luv
oppy


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello! Good luck with the new van


----------



## rockape (Dec 12, 2014)

:welcome:


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 12, 2014)

A Up My Duck. Welcome to the loony bin. Watch out for the girls, they can be wicked when it suites.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi and wellcome.

Happy wilding.

:have fun::camper::have fun:


----------



## Neckender (Dec 12, 2014)

Welcome from another ex biker Rocket3

John.


----------



## Makzine (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 12, 2014)

hi,:welcome::wave: us girls are all soft and fluffy:dance::dance::dance::scared:


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi there!!

We too came over from the dark side, and are very glad we did it!  Our first motorhome was a Roadstar, but it was a 780, and a bit on the large side.  We now have an Autotrail Cheyenne 630, which is a lot better for parking.

I'm sure you'll enjoy the freedom that Wild Camping gives you, although this country isn't as well geared up for it as France is with the Aires.  Here, we find we have to go into a site of some kind every few days to empty and fill, although we do sneak into public loos with cassette sometimes, armed with a can of air-freshner so as not to overwhelm other users!  There are some lovely places in the POIs, and I spend hours checking them out on Google Streetview. 

We're slightly older than you, but changed for much the same reasons! So glad we did; just wish we could take Grenville everywhere, because I love travelling self-contained.  Wilding is brilliant, as you don't have anyone telling you when to come and go.

Enjoy!!! :dance::dance:


----------



## Randonneur (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello and :welcome:

There is no such thing as a stupid question, and nothing that we won't have heard before, usually several times!! :scared:

Whatever your question just ask and someone will be along with an answer. :have fun: :have fun:


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 12, 2014)

welcome a good lot at hart here you will love it,  was it a t120 boni the real thing.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## oppy (Dec 12, 2014)

*OOh Ta*

Ive got a warm glow all over, thanks folks for the welcome-----must be the Cote' d Rhone:rolleyes2::rolleyes2: Bikes, yes. The last one was a modern Bonnie T100 as was the previous one. These followed a couple of Bandits, FJ 1200's Honda 750 4s et al, unbroken since 1962/3. I remember swapping a GAT air pistol for a sprung hub Thunderbird back in '63, oh how times have changed. Mind you I swapped that for a Jowett Bradford van and paid ten bob for a 150 Bantam, Oh those halcyon days of our youth :raofl::raofl::raofl::rockroll:


----------



## Loretta (Dec 13, 2014)

What do you mean another lamb to the slaughter????

We only do goats here!!!!!

Welcome mate and don't be stuck up if you want to survive in this forum


----------



## RoaminRog (Dec 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! With your sense of fun you will do just nicely on here, Enjoy!
Regards Rog.


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh we love stupid questions  welcome


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 13, 2014)

Never had a caravan but bought our first motor home last year and loving it.  Did have a Triumph though, lovely green Legend.:bow:
:welcome:


----------



## CAL (Dec 13, 2014)

*Welcome.*

Hi oppy, like you pretty new to this as well but so far no regrets at all and the POI's have been a great help. Have done the lakes and a couple of wks around Scotland, fantastic, never went on a camp site at all but found some stunning places to park up. Could not have done it with a caravan I think ?
Don't mention bikes, I miss not having one. Owned so many in nearly 40 yrs riding but past accidents/injuries are catching up on me too quickly.
Life with the campervan makes up somewhat for it. Just planning for my next foray after some new gadgets arrive from the internet. 
All the best.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 13, 2014)

Welcome from a biker still clinging on. :wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi and welcome to this great site and the marvels of van ownership, hope you enjoy it as much as your caravan.


----------



## oppy (Dec 13, 2014)

inglejano said:


> What do you mean another lamb to the slaughter????
> 
> We only do goats here!!!!!
> 
> Welcome mate and don't be stuck up if you want to survive in this forum



Oh dear, where I live it's sheep, ahh well I'd better pack mi bags then


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 13, 2014)

Penny13 said:


> Oh we love stupid questions  welcome



Why is the North sea on the east coast?


----------



## n brown (Dec 13, 2014)

hello mate,sounds like you got well ripped off on the Bantam !it's not so much bikes i miss, as being on one aged 17 ! welcome to the site, and be nice to the girls-they really can't help it


----------



## oppy (Dec 13, 2014)

n brown said:


> hello mate,sounds like you got well ripped off on the Bantam !it's not so much bikes i miss, as being on one aged 17 ! welcome to the site, and be nice to the girls-they really can't help it


Maybe, but it came with two spare engines and a 'racing' saddle. But most importantly, and unusually for the time, it came with a log book :wacko::wacko: In 67 I bought 15 ex GPO Bantams in an auction for £7-10s-6d including commission.


----------



## plumbomb (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi & welcome, we also came over from the dark side two years ago. It was  one of our better ideas loved every minute, still a biker Triumph Sprint 1050ST also live in Derbyshire. Only wild camped once this year in Wales but really going for it this year. We the two fantastic trips to France this year a 2 week then a 3 week, France is made for MHs it's just so easy we never booked anything didn't know where we were going we would have never done that with the caravan. I'm sure you'll have fun


----------



## Tasmania (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello and welcome, were also new this year to motor homing, wishing we had got one sooner. When we go off I never want to come home. Can't wait to do France next year. 
The advice on here has been great. Happy motorhoming :juggle:


----------



## oppy (Dec 14, 2014)

plumbomb said:


> Hi & welcome, we also came over from the dark side two years ago. It was  one of our better ideas loved every minute, still a biker Triumph Sprint 1050ST also live in Derbyshire. Only wild camped once this year in Wales but really going for it this year. We the two fantastic trips to France this year a 2 week then a 3 week, France is made for MHs it's just so easy we never booked anything didn't know where we were going we would have never done that with the caravan. I'm sure you'll have fun


Got my MH from Chesterfield, It's nice to be welcomed by a fellow 'wooly back', ta. The friends whose barn I've been using in France are based in C/F too, it's a little old world aint it


----------



## LongdogCymru (Dec 14, 2014)

Good evening and welcome, still a biker after 45 years, cut my teeth on BSA Lighnings and Nortons but always wanted a '69 or '70 Bonneville. Currently riding a 2012 Kawasaki Versys 1000 and a 2003 Harley Davidson FXDX, (but not at the same time!)


----------



## MJK (Dec 14, 2014)

Welcome. .... and enjoy. ....


----------



## izwozral (Dec 15, 2014)

Randonneur said:


> Hello and :welcome:
> 
> There is no such thing as a stupid question, and nothing that we won't have heard before, usually several times!! :scared:
> 
> Whatever your question just ask and someone will be along with an answer. :have fun: :have fun:



Whats a stupid question???


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Dec 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## GRWXJR (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi.  There's loads of ex and current motorcyclists on here (I'm a current rider, but also I'm a relative sprog as well, having just cranked over a half-century, so hopefully there's many years left for me on a bike yet.)

Mind you - I find that I enjoy chugging around the place in my campervan so much that the bike hasn't seen as much action these last 2 years.  The van offers a different kind of freedom to even the bike, where there's less stress regarding timeframes and making a destination, or finding a stopover - cos you have everything you need right with you - I found that I've really grown to like that aspect - it encourages you to clear off for the weekend on a whim, that sort of thing.

I can't imagine not having my trusty old van conversion now - it may not be much on paper, but its what it provides thats good for the soul IMO.

Have fun!


----------



## oppy (Dec 15, 2014)

izwozral said:


> Whats a stupid question???



OK, try this one. There is a little bodywork that needs doing, so, when I have it done is it favourite to have the underneath sprayed with something, eg. waxoyl or hammerite??. Y'see the thing is, that as we are both approaching our 70s we would like this to last until they start screwing the lid down. It was a cheap (according to the price that we see them advertised) motorhome,but it took most of our savings to buy, so any constructive advice would be most welcome.
Ta Peeps


----------



## GRWXJR (Dec 16, 2014)

oppy said:


> OK, try this one. There is a little bodywork that needs doing, so, when I have it done is it favourite to have the underneath sprayed with something, eg. waxoyl or hammerite??. Y'see the thing is, that as we are both approaching our 70s we would like this to last until they start screwing the lid down. It was a cheap (according to the price that we see them advertised) motorhome,but it took most of our savings to buy, so any constructive advice would be most welcome.
> Ta Peeps



I just had my 2000 year LDV Convoy spray waxoyled.  I asked several mechanics, lorry fitters and such like and that was the general consenus, so I went with that.
I was fortunate in that future son-in-law knows a place that does it a lot for 4x4's for farmers etc. in Cardigan somewhere, and (as he's also a mechanic) he took it away, cleaned it and checked it over underneath, welded up the couple of bits that needed doing before it got too bad, serviced the engine, got it waxoyled - the lot!

I've clambered about underneath and the waxoyl covers well, and seems well 'stuck on' and is a consistency that suggests its 'tarry' (and while not exactly scientific), it gives the impression of being a good protective layer.

As its not going to harm my LDV's 'good looks' (!) I was happy for the the outer sills and the bottom inch or 2 of the bodywork to be treated as well in the interests of protection over aesthetics.
Like you, I'd like to keep my van going as long as possible - he's a cheapie, with a non-turbo tranny engine and with many foibles that others wouldn't tolerate - but I like its lo-cost simplicity and charms, and it does what we need just fine, so its a keeper.  So it makes sense to try and keep the tin weevil at bay.

It might be a good idea to take the plunge and start a new thread in the appropriate section with your query about under-body protection though - that way it'll be seen more widely and you might attract a good number of replies and useful info?


----------



## oppy (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for the advice  GRWXJR, I suspected as much, but I will launch my query to the wider audience out there in 'WC' land.
Cheers Peter


----------



## hpold (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi and welcome we are hitting the year to but keep going . Get some boswellia capsuls for the old arther itis works wonders I had it 6 six years ago took it for 6 months and have never looked back . What you did in your caravan is the same in a moho except that you do not have to unhook it . safe and happy travells and a Merry Xmas .


----------



## Debs (Dec 17, 2014)

Ah yes, not for us the song of the birds, or the fading pitter patter of the night rain, no it's the creak of bone, the crunching of whats left of the cartilage, and swearing at non functional muscles....arthritis, we're all doomed.:welcome::drive:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## RoaminRog (Dec 17, 2014)

Very slightly off topic, but it sounds like you would like to keep your camping costs to a minimum, may I suggest that you invest in a solar panel, to keep your leisure battery topped up, which would reduce your dependence on plug ins from campsites, and changing your internal bulbs to led to reduce drain on said battery. Lastly, but certainly not least, you could save yourself a small fortune by investing in a gas-it system to reduce the cost of gas that you use when camping. With virtually free electricity and cheap gas we reckon to spend about £1 a day which includes the hob, central heating, 'fridge and hot water, plus diesel of course which makes touring very affordable.

Best regards Rog.


----------

